
Ask HN: Why does the Slack desktop app suck so much? - chirau
It is absolutely atrocious.
======
mtmail
The headline boils down to "<name of software> sucks" (close to a
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question)).
Can you list a couple of arguments or detail?

------
mattbillenstein
Bit of a leading question - it used to be worse, use gigs of ram, etc. I don't
hate it anymore for this, but I must say, I'm not a fan of the growing number
of features and complexity...

~~~
luckylion
What did you do to make it use less ram? I'm in three workspaces, two mostly
inactive, and I need to shut it down every few days to free up a few gigs.

There's not even a lot going on there, somebody pasting an image url that gets
shown or a link that gets a preview is pretty much it - still, it starts with
about 200-300mb per workspace and gains weight faster than I do over the
holidays.

~~~
mattbillenstein
Memory utilization used to be much worse ;) They improved it.

------
deca6cda37d0
Not keeping the platforms UI Guidelines in mind. Apps should adapt to the
platforms they run on.

------
mailslot
It’s Javascript running in a stand-alone browser??

This is the future of web tech.

